# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  مريض السكر والصوم

## قنوان

*هل يصوم مريض السكري
يستطيع معظم مرضى السكري الصيام بأمان عند اتباع ارشادات معينة ... وبعضهم لا ينصح لهم بالصيام.
ويمكن تصنيف مرضى السكري الى ثلاثة اقسام حسب طبيعة العلاج:
أ- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد فقط على تنظيم الغذاء:
هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام بأمان بل قد يفيدهم خاصة ان كانوا من اصحاب الوزن الزائد لأن الصيام سيساعد على تقليل الوزن ولكن عليهم الالتزام بكميات ونوعيات الأكل المسموح بها اثناء الأيام العادية مع مراعاة تقسيم الفترة ما بين الافطار والسحور ليتم تناول ثلاث وجبات خلالها على فترات متساوية على أن تكون وجبة السحور متأخرة ومتكاملة غذائيا
ب- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على تنظيم الغذاء وتناول الأقراص المساعدة لتخفيض نسبة السكر بالدم:
عدد كبير من هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام باتباع النظام الغذائي السابق على ان يتم تناول الأقراص بالطرق التالية:
اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرة واحدة صباحا ، عليه أن يتناولها في رمضان مع وجبة الأفطار.اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرتين يوميا ، عليه أن يتناولها مع وجبتي الأفطار والسحور ولكن اذا أحس بأعراض نقص السكر أثناء النهار فعليه تقليل أو منع جرعة السحور.اذا كان يتناول الحبوب ثلاث مرات يوميا فعليه تناول جرعة الصباح والظهر أثناء الافطار أما جرعة المساء فيتناولها مع السحور. ويجب على هؤلاء المرضى مراجعة الطبيب قبل البدء في الصيام أو تغيير نظام أخذ الدواء.ج- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على الأنسولين:
المريض الذي يحتاج حقنة واحدة يستطيع الصيام بحيث يأخذها قبل الافطار.المريض الذي يحتاج الى حقنتين صباحا ومساء يستحسن ألا يصوم، ولكن اذا اراد الصيام فعليه تعديل الجرعات باستشارة الطبيب، وأخذ حقنة الصباح قبل الافطار وحقنة المساء قبل السحور مع مراعاة الآتي:
ضرورة فحص نسبة السكر بالدم خاصة خلال الأيام الأولى من الصيام.تأخير فترة السحور الى ما قبل الفجر بقليل.تقليل كمية الأنسولين سريع المفعول في جرعة ما قبل السحور.تناول كميات كافية من السوائل عند السحور.عدم الاستمرار بالصيام اذا حدث هبوط في السكر في اي وقت خلال فترة الصيام.هل يستطيع مريض السكري الصائم ممارسة الرياضة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك؟
يمكنه ممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة ما بين الافطار والسحور على ألا تكون رياضة عنيفة، ولا ينصح المريض بممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة الصوم أو في الجو الحار ولكن يمكنه القيام بأعماله العادية أثناء فترة الصوم.
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*عظم الله اجرك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يديك العافية ويوفقك في عملك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك يعني ما اديتينا رخصة للفطور
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

بارك الله فيك يعني ما اديتينا رخصة للفطور



 لو في طريقه جرهم شهرين
:JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الروشته الغالية لمريض السكر ..
حمانا الله وإياكم من هذا المرض اللعين ..

*

----------

